# Gunt emotes request, ralphaemotes



## GuntN7 (Jul 24, 2022)

This thread is about emotes that should be added to the forum, improvements and discussion.

As of now, emotes gunt (  ) and diddler (  ) have been added to the forum. What emotes you want to see added next ?


----------



## Tsukasa Kayoda (Jul 24, 2022)

I for one would love this to be an emote




I have no idea how it could be used, but it never fails to make me laugh.


----------



## Smug Chuckler (Jul 24, 2022)

ethan ralph's face smiling with his right eye going in circles.


----------



## Christorian X (Jul 24, 2022)




----------



## GuntN7 (Jul 24, 2022)

Tsukasa Kayoda said:


> I for one would love this to be an emote
> View attachment 3524438
> I have no idea how it could be used, but it never fails to make me laugh.


credit goes to @Blue Miaplacidus 




For more possible emotes, here's more of Blue's edits 


Blue Miaplacidus said:


> I made a thing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Montreal Duran (Jul 24, 2022)

Obligatory


----------



## Goyslop Muncher (Jul 24, 2022)

i like this gif


----------



## Bubble Ba'ath (Jul 24, 2022)

Christorian X said:


> View attachment 3524464 View attachment 3524466 View attachment 3524468 View attachment 3524473


Especially the third one.


----------



## AltisticRight (Jul 24, 2022)

Make the emotes small, and then have the `[IMG][/IMG]` shown so they can be copied any time.


----------



## Gina Gillotti (Jul 24, 2022)




----------



## Inside your walls (Jul 25, 2022)

Me when my horse concubine buys me a Nick Fuentes funko pop


----------



## Blitzsneed (Jul 25, 2022)

:holler:

```
[IMG]https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/holler-png.3526704/[/IMG]
```


----------



## Stephanie Bustcakes (Jul 25, 2022)

:felted:


----------



## Bloatlord (Jul 25, 2022)

Goyslop Muncher said:


> i like this gifView attachment 3524838


The gunt texture and physics are spot on, simply magnificent.


----------



## GGnoob1890 (Jul 25, 2022)

Tsukasa Kayoda said:


> I for one would love this to be an emote
> View attachment 3524438
> I have no idea how it could be used, but it never fails to make me laugh.


----------



## WhimsicalTrolli (Jul 25, 2022)

Anything with the ralphamale head jiggle.


----------



## Catboys the Musical (Jul 26, 2022)

I need to find a torrent of Vegas or Premiere Pro so I can key the background out myself and maybe isolate Ralph's audio.  I really want an exploitable of this video.




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## GGnoob1890 (Jul 26, 2022)

Catboys the Musical said:


> I need to find a torrent of Vegas or Premiere Pro so I can key the background out myself and maybe isolate Ralph's audio.  I really want an exploitable of this video.
> View attachment 3530615


Just search on PirateBay.


----------



## PumpkinSpiceBitchMeringue (Jul 26, 2022)

GGnoob1890 said:


> Just search on PirateBay.


Ok Fed


----------



## An automatic clown (Jul 27, 2022)

GGnoob1890 said:


> Just search on PirateBay.


World's Most Resilient Torrent Site


----------



## AltisticRight (Jul 27, 2022)

:ragepig:




I believe this was original work by @WeWuzFinns

:guntmobile:




Smaller.




`[img]https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/2rapepig-gif.3533366/[/img]`




`[img]https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/guntmobile_s-png.3533367/[/img]`


----------



## Blue Miaplacidus (Jul 27, 2022)

Catboys the Musical said:


> I need to find a torrent of Vegas or Premiere Pro


Just use shotcut and davinci resolve, free and imo better.


----------



## Micheal Westen (Jul 27, 2022)

My choicest of gunts for us to vote on. Not sure if you can emote them all, but I thought I would post them for good measure.


----------



## GuntN7 (Aug 1, 2022)

ralpha males, it's over...


----------



## electrician's apprentice (Aug 1, 2022)

Smug Chuckler said:


> ethan ralph's face smiling with his right eye going in circles.


Late but here you go
two speeds:
1-normal



2-fast


----------



## Delicious Diversity (Aug 1, 2022)

This is one of my favorite Ralph screencaps; that face just says so much. xD


----------



## cheese burger69 (Aug 2, 2022)

Image of Ralph's beaten face from Portugal-1.


----------



## cheese burger69 (Aug 3, 2022)

Face the of now-infamous orbiter, Flamenco, posted as requested from chat.
If this were to be added as an emote, I think it'd be named, :groomer:


----------



## GuntN7 (Aug 12, 2022)

balding gunt
`[img]https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/screenshot-2022-08-07-113617-png.3571881/[/img]`


----------



## Johnny Clyde Cash (Aug 12, 2022)

My attempt at a  emote





`[img]https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/beejam_kf-png.3594563/?hash=affee6e87262dc3fde8e73565ff887c3[/img]`

EDIT: To celebrate  being made into an emote, here's the full image in case anyone wanted it. Had to shrink this thing down a ton to be proper emote size.


----------



## cheese burger69 (Aug 14, 2022)

Two new Ralph exploitables.


----------



## Johnny Clyde Cash (Aug 14, 2022)

Two more. Credit to @CringeMomma for the Ralph picture. I've held onto it for months and feel it definitely needs to be submitted.



```
:fuentes:
```


```
[img]https://no-cookie.kiwifarms.net/data/attachments/3600/3600921-78c6f21cc44e92feec5cca3c6f4bcdd4.jpg[/img]
```



```
:holler:
```


```
[img]https://no-cookie.kiwifarms.net/data/attachments/3600/3600922-76b8a18144c38dfd8179b083384fa577.jpg[/img]
```


----------

